# Welcome Home Albert !!!!



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Just starting a post for Lyndsy (Lynzodolly)
who is bringing Albert home this (Sunday) evening (Scottish time)! :chili::chili:

Welcome Home baby Albert---we are so happy you are able to be home w/your Mum---wishing you sweet convalescent days together! Gentle Kisses from all your SM Aunties! :wub:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

The best news of the day. Hurray!!!!!! So thrilled Albert will be home soon, thanks to God for hearing our prayers.


----------



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

Aww delighted welcome home Albert!! Your mum will be so pleased a she was very worried. Daisy sends you a welcome gone kiss and I give you welcome home cuddle.xxx


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:: 1::celebrate - firewor:crying 2::celebrate - f

Happy Day for Lindsay and Albert!!!!!!!

Get well soon Sweet Albert!!!! And Welcome home!!!


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi guys  you've made me so happy  that's me just setting off for him now  yay!!!!! Xx il update and post pic as soon as I get home  xx


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Yeah!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Welcome home sweet angel Albert!! Auntie Marie is sending you lots of hugs and kissies! :heart: :smootch::wub:

And, Snowball says ... Woof!! Woof!! He said you will know what that means ... that he and I hope you get better real soon!:chili:


----------



## Avec Bravissimo (Nov 23, 2012)

Ooops!! I posted this on the old thread....here it is again...

THIS is exactly what I was hoping to wake up to!! This is wonderful news!!

Congratulations! Imagine how happy he will be to be home again (not to mention your excitement!!)!

Can't wait for the "We are home" update!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Safe travels as you set off to get him!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Snuggles and Chrissy are all excited (and their Mom too) that little Albert will be on his way home again. Sending all our positive and well wishes for a safe and happy home coming. Cannot wait to hear all about his arrival!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

:Waiting::happy::Waiting: Can't wait to hear all about how Albert is doing!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Yay! I'm so excited he's able to come home!! I can't wait to see pictures! I hope he and Lyndsy have a safe trip!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

:happy: Just got up and first thing I did was come here to check on Albert.... Can't wait to hear how he is doing!

Have a safe drive!


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Welcome home little Albert. Your mommy has missed you!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Safe travels my friend! I'm so happy little Albert gets to come home today! :chili:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Lyndsy, I am so excited that Albert will be coming home. I cannot wait for him to be back in his own home with you. Can't wait to hear how things go. arty::happy dance::happy dance::happy dance:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:chili::chili: Albert, you're about to get the best medicine -- your mommy's love and a trip home. Hope that you're on your way now and are feeling better.:wub::wub:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

This is amazing news!!!! Albert will be so happy to go home with his mommy!!! Lyndsy I am looking for some p.j's for Albert to send to you! to keep him warm


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:Yay Albert. You have so many people cheering for you, little guy.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Lyndsy,
I kinda had busy last night and didn't get to post much. But I have read all your posts. I am so happy for you and Albert. I know your mind in going in zillion directions.  Hopefully you took your list and the Vet is patient and explains everything, but you can always call back if needed. Good your local Vet is in sync with all of this too. Gosh thats great news they went to #30. Albert is a tough little fellow. :wub: with a very special Mommy.:wub:
xxxx


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi everyone !!!!! ... We are home !!! ... Il start from the beginning !!... Got there at two exactly .... Waited as we were allowed in .. A vet came by me with a tiny westie puppy .. Pure white tiny !! My heart sank I thought it was my boy lost so much weight !!... Nope ... Then after what seemed an eternity the ve came through we sat together for almost an hour going through all his (loads of ) complicated medication !!... Aspirin .. Tummy settler liquid ... Steroids .... These kind of chemo tablets I have to wear gloves with  .... Well then after all of that she said he will be on te tablets etc for a week then I go back he gets his bloods checked again .. He gets more meds ... He will be on meds for around 5/6 months then take him off and if he doesn't relapse he wont need meds ... Fingers crossed ... They will decrease his meds as he goes also ...
Then I waited five minutes and she brought him out on a tiny slip lead to greet me !!! He pounced on me peeing everywhere with excitement !! Then ran around the desk and did a poop!!!... He was washed this morning and his eyes were nice and clear .. He smells funny of hospital smell .. And he is shaved on his neck ,, winkle ,, belly and paw area but he looked ok ... The journey back he was quiet ..
He came in the door peed then ran to his toys sniffing pulling his fave seal toy out !! He's currently chewing his chew bone ignoring me !! His chicken and rice is cooking as we speak !!!!


Thanks to everyone who has posted about him I know he isn't out f the woods yet and it's going to be a long road but I hope he's getting there !!
Im going to send some photos to my friend laura and she is going to post them on this thread  xxx


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

This is great that he is going back to his old ways.............. playing with his toys. see he was happy to see you!!!! I am happy that your boy is back!!!


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Janene your ma pal u are love u loads xx


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Just starting a post for Lyndsy (Lynzodolly)
> who is bringing Albert home this (Sunday) evening (Scottish time)! :chili::chili:
> 
> Welcome Home baby Albert---we are so happy you are able to be home w/your Mum---wishing you sweet convalescent days together! Gentle Kisses from all your SM Aunties! :wub:


Thanks sandi  Im s chuffed to have him home xx


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

TLR said:


> The best news of the day. Hurray!!!!!! So thrilled Albert will be home soon, thanks to God for hearing our prayers.


Thank you Tracey it's great !! He's very very thirsty though and hungry apparently that's the steroids xx


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

WeeGrace said:


> Aww delighted welcome home Albert!! Your mum will be so pleased a she was very worried. Daisy sends you a welcome gone kiss and I give you welcome home cuddle.xxx




Albert says wish I could give daisy a kiss back she's a bit cute mum !!!! Xx


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Little Albert


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Lynzodolly said:


> Hi everyone !!!!! ... We are home !!! ... Il start from the beginning !!... Got there at two exactly .... Waited as we were allowed in .. A vet came by me with a tiny westie puppy .. Pure white tiny !! My heart sank I thought it was my boy lost so much weight !!... Nope ... Then after what seemed an eternity the ve came through we sat together for almost an hour going through all his (loads of ) complicated medication !!... Aspirin .. Tummy settler liquid ... Steroids .... These kind of chemo tablets I have to wear gloves with  .... Well then after all of that she said he will be on te tablets etc for a week then I go back he gets his bloods checked again .. He gets more meds ... He will be on meds for around 5/6 months then take him off and if he doesn't relapse he wont need meds ... Fingers crossed ... They will decrease his meds as he goes also ...
> Then I waited five minutes and she brought him out on a tiny slip lead to greet me !!! He pounced on me peeing everywhere with excitement !! Then ran around the desk and did a poop!!!... He was washed this morning and his eyes were nice and clear .. He smells funny of hospital smell .. And he is shaved on his neck ,, winkle ,, belly and paw area but he looked ok ... The journey back he was quiet ..
> He came in the door peed then ran to his toys sniffing pulling his fave seal toy out !! He's currently chewing his chew bone ignoring me !! His chicken and rice is cooking as we speak !!!!
> 
> ...


Oh, Lyndsy ... I read this update with happy tears!! Your darling Albert was soooo happy to see his Mommy ... that he peed! LOL And, when he came home he pulled out his favorite toy ... and is chewing on a bone! I am so happy for both of you ... and I look forward to seeing pictures of your sweetheart, Albert.

My prayers will continue for Albert so that he gets better as each day passes. You are the most wonderful Mommy to Albert, Lyndsy.:wub::wub:

Please give Albert gentle hugs and soft kisses from his Auntie Marie.:wub::wub:


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Marie I literally just bent down and said aunts Marie gives you these mwah mwah mwah  xx 

Thanks for uploading my pics i sent Laura xx


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Lynzodolly said:


> Marie I literally just bent down and said aunts Marie gives you these mwah mwah mwah  xx
> 
> Thanks for uploading my pics i sent Laura xx


Anytime. Glad he's back home with his mummy x


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm glad too even though he smells funny  hes pacing by the oven he smells chicken ... Wonder if he knows just how many prayers he's had !! And how seriously I'll he was ?!!!! Xx


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Albert looks sooooo ADORABLE!!! He looks like he is smiling in the pictures! He is so, so sweet! :wub::wub:

Lyndsy, I hope both of you get a lot of rest today. Just cuddle up with each other ... I am so happy for you and Albert.

Please don't forget to give Albert gentle hugs and soft kisses from his Auntie Marie.:wub::wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh my, peed & pooped! :chili::chili: that is the best gift a puppy can offer-- something warm and personal!!!!!! :HistericalSmiley: Love, love, love it! 
My darling husband has started calling him "Prince Albert" and I would have to agree! :thumbsup:
The road ahead will be long, but it is one that we ALL welcome.

Janene---you have been such a wonderful & special friend to Lyndsy---bless you! :aktion033::aktion033:
The photos are surprising good! Yay! Hooray!
So, so happy for you Lyndsy! :wub:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Lyndsy, Albert's pics brought tears to my eyes. I am so happy he is home....he looks great for a little boy who doesn't feel well. Prayers and hugs to you and Albert. :hugging:


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Lyndsy, so glad Albert is finally back home where he belongs, with you! :chili:

He is adorable and surprisingly healthy looking!

Just be sure he gets lots of rest, he's still a little weak I'm sure. Don't want him to overdo it. So cute that he headed for his toys; sounds like what Blaze would do as well; he loves his toys.

Wonderful news....:aktion033:


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

So glad to hear this 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

This brought me to tears of joy. So happy Prince Albert is home with his mommy. He looks thrilled to be home....bless both of you and his vet for all the care.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

he looks great! love the pic!!! I know he felt the prayers he recieved from everyone here! dogs are super smart!!! Albert is a fighter....... !!!!!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh yay! :happy: Albert is home!

He looks so relieved and happy in the photos 

I'm glad the vet took so much time to go over everything with you! Will continue praying for Albert.....


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Must be the most amazing feeling in the world !!!!!! Godbless your little Albert may he continue to do well he is adorable !!!!!! xpxoxoxoxoxoxxoxo


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Marie ... Thanks so much  so kind and yes he knows aunts Marie's name  xx 

Tracey .. Aww that's so sweet I bet he would love Ben to play with !!xx


Sandi !!!! Prince Albert he he he made me chuckle il ave to get him a crown !!!xx
Barbara thanks so much xx
Claire thank you Albert sends his licky kisses  ...xx
Courtney thank you I love your picture of Lisa looking up !! Xx


Janene you have been an extra special friend to me as well as all the smers!!... You even called me for a whole hour from Canada ! I think I have a lot of friends now on here as well as prince Albert !!! Thank you all so much xx he s currently sleeping on my foot !!!! Xx


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Tori thank you  he didn't look too bad I'm glad but there is a lot of shaved scabby patches ... Was wondering why they have shaved his winkle ? Xx


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

aksm4 said:


> Must be the most amazing feeling in the world !!!!!! Godbless your little Albert may he continue to do well he is adorable !!!!!! xpxoxoxoxoxoxxoxo


Thanks for your sweet message yes I'm so relieved !!!! Xx


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Albert, you're so cute!!! Steve and I are so glad he's feeling better. In fact, he doesn't look sick at all! Albert, were you faking so you could get some extra love and treats? :innocent: So happy he is back home with you!!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi sweetie and welcome back home! You're the sweetest of all things sweet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Lyndsy -- this is such happy news. I'm so glad that Albert is doing well enough to be back home where he belongs.

The meds may seem like a pain -- but if they keep Albert well, it's well worth it.

Continuing to send lots of prayers that Albert continues to improvie and hugs to both of you.


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Lyndsy -- this is such happy news. I'm so glad that Albert is doing well enough to be back home where he belongs.
> 
> The meds may seem like a pain -- but if they keep Albert well, it's well worth it.
> 
> Continuing to send lots of prayers that Albert continues to improvie and hugs to both of you.


Thank you Lynn .. I know I just need to concentrate and get it all right  thanks so much for your kind thoughts xx hope your girls are well xx


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Yaaaaaaay for Albert!
Oh Lyndsy, I am so so glad that he is home and doing well.
Sounds like you are going to have to be careful that he doesn't overdo it!
He looks so good for a little guy whose body has been through so much. What a handsome, happy little boy!

My Grendel was on the meds for around six months too, and they gradually tapered him off, checking his blood all along to make sure he stayed stable. As I told you before, he lived for many many years after and never had another incident. Did the vet talk to you about not vaccinating? If not, maybe you can ask her when you go back for the recheck.

Do you have a schedule written down for all his medications? I always try to write them on an index card, do I don't have to trust my memory! It sounds like it could be a little overwhelming, but I am sure you will get into a routine for him.

The steriods do make them thirsty, and pee alot so he may have accidents. He can't help it. He might be extra hungry too.

Enjoy just being with him! Once something like this happens, we never take that for granted again.


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

StevieB said:


> Albert, you're so cute!!! Steve and I are so glad he's feeling better. In fact, he doesn't look sick at all! Albert, were you faking so you could get some extra love and treats? :innocent: So happy he is back home with you!!


 Hi celeta thanks so much and yes if he didn't have his day patches I'd think the same too !! He he .. He looks much better than what I expected il have to post his pics up of his sore bits and see if you think hes healing nicely .. I love Steve !!! Xx


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank you eikssa  xx 

Hi Kathleen thanks so much for that comment , he is wavered from vaccinations now , and she is looking into alternate tick , flea worm medication .. She said he shouldn't relapse on his meds but could after they stop .. But she said I should know the signs and if any weirdness at all he's to go back to vets .. But every two weeks he will be getting bloods done to check .. Them after 3 months it will be monthly then 3 monthly she said cant be too careful .. He main pill he takes in the morning is so large !! It's called ciclosporin  xx then he takes prednisolone also with one aspirin per week and also tummy mint settler .... Xx


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lyndsy, count me in as one of the criers! Tears of joy from me just reading about your reunion with Albert. He looks better than a lot of dogs look on a good day. :thumbsup::HistericalSmiley: Just so cute and he must be thrilled to be home. I'm so happy for both of you and know this will be the best Christmas ever for you. As was said, lots of rest time for him. Don't let him overdo it. Like after spays and neutering they're raring to go but he needs recuperation time. Hope you two are getting in some cuddle time and I know you'll both sleep better in each other's arms. The hospital sounds wonderful spending that much time with you. The aspirin surprises me though but they must know what they're doing and prednisone makes them very hungry and thirsty. Sending big kisses from Tyler and I. :chili::chili:


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Kathleen I have a wee notebook and a calendar she said to write daily what he has had etc xx


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh God Bless little Albert and am so happy that he is home again with you Lyndsy!! He looks so adorable in his pictures. I am sure that by now he has had his Chicken and Rice and enjoyed his first meal at home again. Keeping my fingers crossed that all of those meds will help Albert get him back to his old self again. Prayers will certainly continue for both of you.


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi Susan aww  I'm crying reading your crying its all hitting home now that he's here !!... He's a hungry horice !!... The vet said don't overbred him though ad he will become overweight he is currently 6 pounds down from 8 something !!! Xx


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi snuggles mom  ... Yes he ate a full chicken breast and rice !! Greedy sod !! ,.. He's now sleeping .. He didn't wanna cuddle so I'm guessing he might be in a huff with me lol xx


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Lynzodolly said:


> Hi snuggles mom  ... Yes he ate a full chicken breast and rice !! Greedy sod !! ,.. He's now sleeping .. He didn't wanna cuddle so I'm guessing he might be in a huff with me lol xx


I bet he is just exhausted, and now that his tummy is full he was anxious to go to sleep in his own home!


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Yeah lol probably  ... Kathleen he is shaved on his bum , neck tummy all round his winkie area and his paw do you know why his winkle area has been shaved ? Xx


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Maybe they had to put in a catheter for him to pee?
Also, I know they watch their skin for changes in color and bruising as signs of what is happening with their blood. Maybe that is why.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am thinking he is shaved in that area just for hygiene's sake Lyndsy! My groomer always gives Kitzel a sanitary shave---maybe he wet himself & they wanted it cleaner and did not want to give him a bath yet? Just guessing!
WOW, he actually ate a whole chicken breast? That is a lot! I am surprised he was 8 pounds---but thankful as he had a bit of reserve! If Lisi lost 2 pounds she would only weigh 2 pounds and I would be frantic! If Kitzi lost 2 he would be 4 pounds and that would also be scary! Little Prince Albert looks positively adorable! 
You are a "gret Mum!" Kisses to that little guy! Hugs to you.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Wow!! Albert looks fantastic!! I am so glad that he is with with you now!! You have been a wonderful mommy to him, and with your loving care he's on the road to recovery.What a frightening thing to happen , but it looks like Albert is a fighter and will be putting on the weight that he lost and be back to himself in no time!! I am over the moon happy for you !!!!


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Sandi I know he was a chunky monkey !!! But he's not getting that fat again no way !! I think possibly along the line although he is kc Registered they had bischon I them as he is a big bones boy and his daddy and mummy are very small  his 3 sisters only weigh 4lbs each also  .... He was first in litter ,, what do you guys think ?....
Thanks so much for your caring xx

Deborah thanks so much !! Yes maybe they didn't want him getting infected maybe too  not sure it feels horrible though !! ... I just have him his predisinole and his minty stuff for his stomach lining in a syringe !!! He wasn't happy but it smells nice  xx


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Gave


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Yay! So happy for you and Prince Albert! He'll rest so much better at home, as will you! Looking forward to watching his progress!


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi Glenda aww thanks so much he's sleeping now  ... How are your babies ? Il. Post more pics tomorrow well get my pal to post em xx


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

More tears here! I am SO happy for you both!!! He truly looks amazing. Give him quiet snuggles from Lady Bella and & I. Love and Hugs  .


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

sleepyhead


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks Laura for posting him sleeping  xx For all wondering it wont let me upload pics in the posts so I send them I the lovely Laura via I phone and she puts em up for ou to see xx Albert sends auntie Laura kisses xx 
Aww Bridget bless you Albert Ives lady bella and aunt Bridget kisses back xx


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

he is the cutest baby!!!! Lyndsy he is so cute love that face


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Aww janene thank you huni  he jus did diahorrea in the hall  xx


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Lynzodolly said:


> Aww janene thank you huni  he jus did diahorrea in the hall  xx


Maybe he ate too much at once??? Poor baby.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

OMG Lynsdy, He is so darn adorable. :wub: His little body is so cute. I know you were so relieved to see he looks so well. (Debbie (mysugarbears) calls my Sammie a Chunky Monkey too) All this might hit you after he eats and little time go by you see he is OK, your going to crash girl. I love the pic of him sleeping with his toy. :innocent: . I can't tell about the bichon look as so many Maltese have curly coats too. .

I teared up too reading the meeting scene. Wish we could all be there to give you a big hug. It's not easy making decisions, and getting through major illnesses with our pets.

Enjoy the next few days with HRH Albert.:thumbsup: He might eat you out of house and home....LOL

xxxxx


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Yeah I think your right Deborah  .. Il just have to calm his food as he is literally ravenous  xx


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Kandis my dear friend ( hope I can call you that ) thank u ... He's so soft he's just flat out now but follow me everywhere even the loo !!.. I'm surprised he goes pee pee on his pads too ! He remembered ! Xx


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

No fun cleaning that up is it? He prob has to get his system straight. what was he eating there?


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Some digestion food she said ?... I said do I need some she said no just home cooking would est option from now on and vegetables .. He also has specific kibble from the vets xx I know my carpets a bit yellow !!!! Xx


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Lyndsy my friend :wub: , I knew he would never forget you or his pads..:aktion033:. 

I read an article in newspaper about a 3 yr old white little poodle that ran away from a serious car wreck and was living at various homes near his real home for few years. The pound picked him up one day and bec he had a micro chip they were able to reunite the dog with his owner who was in coma for long time after the wreck. The owner said he peed all over him and remembered everything as if he never was away. :wub: Truly amazing the love.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

If you can find it there, Natures Miracle is awesome for carpets/anything pet related.


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Ohhh that's me tearing up !!!! Aww that's just precious !!... How is sammy and penny anyways huni ? Xx


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Ooh il look That up thanks  I have to vax my carpets all the time  xx


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Lynzodolly said:


> Ohhh that's me tearing up !!!! Aww that's just precious !!... How is sammy and penny anyways huni ? Xx



I know, it was a neat story. Thanks they are just fine. I need to walk them now...... they are waiting...:aktion033:

your pour that liquid on the spot and wipe up 5 min later and it's GONE! no soapy stuff in it. clear liquid.


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Sounds brilliant !!! I'm gonna look it up hope it's not just in America you can get it I'd love that spa lavish too although he doesn't have tear stains it sounds good xx


----------



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

Oh Albert you look great for rig so sick pet enjoy all your toys and being home again I know your mum is delighted she missed you do very much. Bet there will be two people sleeping well tonight lydsay and Albert!! So pleased this is wonderful news he looks brill in the photos.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm thrilled!:chili: thrilled!:chili: thrilled!:chili: that your darlin' Albert is home... those photos brought tears to me eyes...he looks wonderful! Will continue the prayers for his COMPLETE recovery!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

That #66 Sleepyhead picture says it all! 
He is one happy Prince! 
I hope the loose stool firms up---you might add a little cooked pumpkin if you can get some?
Sending sweet dream wishes!


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Oh wish I could get cooked pumpkin  .. Does that harden them up ? Xx thanks sandi ! ..Thanks grace and terry  ... I'm so glad ma bys home  love him so much hope your babas are good  xx


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Albert is so sweet sleeping with is hippo 

I take a lot of meds... Plus Grace is on meds.

To keep track of it all I use a white board in my room. Maybe putting one up in the kitchen would be a good idea? That way you both can keep track of Albert's meds. I use magnets to "check off" meds (saves erasing) for the day.

Then put alarms on your cell phone to go off to remind you about his meds.

I also put Grace's meds into a weekly medicine box like I have for myself....

Organizing things helps keep the confusion down.

Hugs for Albert.


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Yes tori I'm gonna have to do this all as needs be organised can't have any mistakes I posted 2 pics on my photo album can you look for me and tel me if his hair will grow back it's shaved so much !!!! Xx


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Yay Albert, you're home. Your Mommy was so worried about you.

:cheer: :chili: :aktion033:


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks Kathy  xx


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

How's little Albert doing now that he's had time to settle in and be with mommy?
We're keeping him in our prayers and our hearts...
Nose kissies!:wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Lyndsy i'm so happy that Prince Albert has finally made it home and i know how happy you are to have him home and it seems you got quite the welcome when he saw you!  :chili::chili: :chili: He is such a little doll and he looks so happy to be back home with his mommy. :wub: Please give that sweet boy kisses from Auntie Debbie.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm so happy that Albert's back home with you. I can just imagine how content you'll be curled up with him tonite, and he is absolutely adorable btw, what a sweetheart!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Aww... His hair should grow back just fine 

They shaved him in that area... probably needed to run tests (collect urine).... and monitor things.... 

It'll take a month or two but it will grow back


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Aww, little Albert, you look so cute and am glad you were well enough to come home! Good boy for remembering to pee pee on the pads! I'm sure you would've pooped there too if you could've. That darn diarrhea just makes it hard to get there in time, doesn't it? I hope it's better soon!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

If you were making some rice with the chicken that will also help firm up his stool. It could just be from stress and I would give him little bits to eat at a time, not too much at one time. He's so handsome - looks like this is a good weight for him actually.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm so happy your precious Albert is home with you. I will continue to pray for Albert. He is adorable.


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

Welcome home Albert!!Now you be a good boy and keep getting better,giving mummy lots of cuddles and just being you!!!


----------



## Avec Bravissimo (Nov 23, 2012)

This is such wonderful news! I'm so glad he's back at home...right where he belongs.

And that picture of him sleeping with his hippo is just too cute!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lyndsy, if you can get fresh pumpkin & cook it up & puree it you can freeze it in smaller, more usable portions. Bananas will also help (mine won't eat bananas though). I agree w/Sue---smaller portions would be easier on the digestive system.

And yes, his hair will grow back but slowly. . . Kitzel still has some of those battle scars from his last surgery Oct. 16th---he was shaved on the entire back 2 legs from the top hips down to the feet & the same front leg (for the IV). He has had one cut since & looks pretty good on the front, but from the back it is rather amusing! The leg hair grows slowly so we just have to be patient!


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

*Thank You, Lord*



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Welcome home sweet angel Albert!! Auntie Marie is sending you lots of hugs and kissies! :heart: :smootch::wub:
> 
> And, Snowball says ... Woof!! Woof!! He said you will know what that means ... that he and I hope you get better real soon!:chili:



Thank You Lord, for answering the prayers of all our hearts. You are so good to us and to even the smallest of your wonderful creatures. We are blessed...


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Oh what a sweetheart ! Those eyes and adorable smile in the pics just melt my heart. He is a special little one and I hope so dearly that his condition improves and he responds well with the medication.


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

michellerobison said:


> How's little Albert doing now that he's had time to settle in and be with mommy?
> We're keeping him in our prayers and our hearts...
> Nose kissies!:wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


Hi Michelle what a night !! Mummy has been up all night !!! Xx


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Lyndsy, not sure what time it is where you are...seems like your too excited to sleep. Hope Albert is feeling good. Give him a gentle kiss and hug from me. :wub:


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi Debbie ... Thanks much I gave him kisses from his auntie Debbie this morning  xxHi Brenda ... Oh he's sleeping now but he's been on the bed off the bed all night he's been scavenging  and diahorrea  xx
Hi auntie pam  he's hopping mad I have to keep washing his bottom !!!! Xx
Hi auntie Susan .. Yes I hope the chicken and rice firms him up  he had his big med this morning I ad to put gloves on .. Wrapped it in a tiny lump of cheese .. Then fed him his meal an hour later he is so hungry I feel so bad for him !!! Xx
Hi Mary  thank you hope all your babas are doing well  xx


Lisa he doesn't wanna cuddle me  he's laid beside me but when I put my hand on him he moves  little monkey xx
Kelly thanks so much I hope nothing gets wrong and he gets better '!!! I've been up all night paranoid checking him  xx
Sandi thanks .. He hates banana .. And we only get pumpkins in Scotland at Halloween  il have a look though .. Does this firm them up ? Xx
Abby thank you  xxx


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Lyndsy, not sure what time it is where you are...seems like your too excited to sleep. Hope Albert is feeling good. Give him a gentle kiss and hug from me. :wub:




Hi Barbara ... He's been up all night on and off with runny poos ... I've been showering his bum  he won't settle  and he's starving literally starving ...xxil give him kisses though from auntie Barbara xx


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

poochie2 said:


> Oh what a sweetheart ! Those eyes and adorable smile in the pics just melt my heart. He is a special little one and I hope so dearly that his condition improves and he responds well with the medication.


Hi vanillas mummy  thank you I hope so too  xx


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

He's starving from the meds and loose poop from them too. Poor baby.


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Ahh is tat what it is the meds  he was solid when I got him home but now it's runny ewwww xx


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

That cannot be fun....lol. Hope it stops soon. His little body is going through a lot of stuff.


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

I know .. its so smelly too  with his meds nd his bum and his coat smelly with medication I don't wanna bath him just yet ... What time is it in new York ? Zoe's gorgeous !!!.. And how is she ?.. It's half 6 in the morning here xx


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Lyndsy, plain canned pumpkin would be okay. Can you buy that there? I buy the canned pumpkin and measure it out into 1/2 tablespoons and freeze it in plastic baggies.

When Snowball is not feeling well ... he will lay next to me but doesn't like to be touched then either. I know he is really not feeling well if he goes off the bed and lays on the floor. And, if his tummy is upset and he is ready to throw up ... he will get up, sit on the floor with his back to us. When I think about it ... if I don't feel well with an upset tummy ... I don't like to be touched either. And, believe me ... I normally love hugs and cuddling ... just like Snowball does.

I hope you get some rest ... but,, then I understand how difficult it is when our fluff babies are sick. I wish we could all be there to help you. Bless your heart.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Don't worry about giving him a bath. It's 1:35 AM here. Zoe is 2 years and 4 months old. She is a good girl. Albert is absolutely adorable and when I saw his pics when you brought him home he looked really good for a little boy who was at the hospital for a few days. :wub:


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks Marie il look at the health food shop on the corner this morning and see if they sell the canned stuff ... And try it  he has been up all night mooching about I feel awful he eats his food all of it and looks begging or more !! I feel awful  ...
I'm shattered ...I hope gorgeous snowball and you are well Huni xx 
Thanks Barbara I know he looks well on his pics have a look on my photo album I can only post pics I there myself there is two where shows his true extent to his illness  poor shaved baba xx


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Lyndsy, I'm SO happy that Albert is back home!!!! he looks happy  I know you will be doing everything you can to nurse him back to full health. Hugs to you both!


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks Maria's so much I just wish this diahorrea would go away !!!! Xx obi is just adorable xx


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Wee Albert's shaved bits....


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks Huni  cx


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Healthy Albert 2 weeks ago...


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Awww, little Albert looks so sweet there. Hope today will find him doing better and that his diarreah will be under control. Thanks for sharing those pictures. In time, all of his hair will grow back that way it was.


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi snuggles mom .. I just called the vets she said as long as there is no blood in it he should be ok it's prob the travelling and food change that's shook his tummy to saving the runny poos .... But if same tomorrow to take him in !! Il be dreaming of calling that vets number soon he he I call that much !! Xx


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lyndsy, be sure to keep P Albert well hydrated---even if you need to syringe (without the needle) a little water into his mouth about every hour or two. They can dehydrate rather quickly w/diarrhea. I hope he had a good night!


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Yes thanks sandi he slept right through apart from pooping  he's still sleep now... I worry so much there is so many meds ... I want o ath him as he is really grubby looking and smells is it to early t give him a wee bath ? Xx


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Lyndsy, can you call the vet and ask if you could give him a mini bath.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I really wouldn't worry about a bath just yet Lyndsy---just take a flannel w/warm water & refresh him, especially his eyes & face. His little bum must be sore w/all the stools! If you have any baby powder & he isn't allergic at all, just put a tiny bit on both of your hands and rub them together & gently run it through his hair---it will make him smell better for now (I remember the smell is what got to me, but I have a keen sense of smell!). You can use the cloth a couple of times a day if you need to. I think a bath is a bit premature---you don't want to stress him. 
Hugs to you both


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I would phone the vet and ask about the bath, but I would just give a sponge bath. I hope you both had a great sleep


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi I called the vet she said just sponge him in the sink so I did .. He keeps leaking yellow poo out of his bum without even going fr a poo it's just leaking  what is this?!!!! Hi janene my dear friend how's u ? Xxx


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

He is most likely adjusting to the meds...

Do you have canned pumpkin in Scotland? If not... ask his vet if there is anything like pumpkin that you can give him?

Hugs for you and Albert....

Sit down today and organize his meds. Even if it's just on a paper chart for now.... having them organized will help with the overwhelming feelings.


----------



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

Aww lyndsy easy to say but try not to worry. I bet its the medication I know what I'm like when on medication never mind a little dog. He has been through a lot including travel. What would you normally give him to sooth his stomach? That might help. As others said make sure you keep him hydrated. You don't want dehydration on top of it. Hoping he is ok. 

Don't worry about washing him just use face cloth and warm water. Would little bit of warm water help him as in him drinking it. Daisy takes bit of warm water in the morning she loves it. Might help I don't know though.xxx


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Lyndsy, I'm just now getting on SM and catching up. First of all, thank God Albert is home with you and doing well in spite of his tummy troubles. Like the vet said, don't worry unless there's blood and as long as he's getting plenty of fluids. His pictures are adorable and he doesn't look sick at all! I was surprised at how good he looks after all he's been through. We'll keep praying that God will heal his little body and after a time, he won't need his meds anymore. Please give Prince Albert a little kiss from Auntie Robin!


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi tori I'm going to go up to the health food shop and see about pumpkin canned .. He literally just did a big pump and it came running out of him he ran behind the couch  poor baby !!! .. Hi grace I just gave him warm water in his owl and he drank quite a bit !! Thank you !! Hope this helps... I feel so helpless  ... 
Hi auntie robin Albert said thanks for the kisses ... Did u see his shaved bits  waaaa xx


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Grace'sMom said:


> He is most likely adjusting to the meds...
> 
> Do you have canned pumpkin in Scotland? If not... ask his vet if there is anything like pumpkin that you can give him?
> 
> ...


 I'm writing all his meds down in a wee book I bought and ticking them as I go along tori thanks for the tip I'm gonna find a white board too xx


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi auntie robin Albert said thanks for the kisses ... Did u see his shaved bits  waaaa xx[/QUOTE]

Yes, I saw his shaved bits but the great thing about hair is it grows back! My Phoebe Trixibell had a terrible hotspot on her tail and lost about 95% of her tail hair. Is growing back really fast. Albert's will too! :chili:


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Can't wait till it does lol plenty of sweaters I thinks !! I'm on way to the health food shop to see if I can get pumpkin canned  xx


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Lyndsy, did you tell the vet about the leaking poop that Albert has been experiencing all last night and today. I am sure its the meds but maybe they can give you something else to stop the diarrhea. Just a suggestion. I know what your going through. Hugs!!


----------



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

Glad he liked warm water I give a bit to daisy when tummy is upset now on the cold days she gets it every morning!! Did you take him to the vets hope he feels better soon daisy gives him some sleepy snuggles and says that your little patches will grow back very quickly and not to worry!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lyndsy, just thought of something. Do you have a T K Max in Scotland? When I was in the UK I ventured into one (same as T J Max in US) and in the food aisle--low and behold was a can of pumpkin (Libby's from the US)! You might try there too!!!!! If not do you know anyone w/access to a US military base who could help you? 
I am hesitant to blame the medication completely as he had those meds in the hospital & his poo was normal when he saw you & pooped, wasn't it? 
Are you giving him any cheese? That might be the culprit! Cheese does that to my two---just trying to think w/you! Keep us posted.


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi sandi  no cheese just been plain chicken and rice  I went out looking for the stuff in tk max no good  came back after half an hour the house was covered in the wet runny poop  iv been scrubbing called the vet she said give it 24 hours to come out of his system  what else can I do ? Xx


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Lyndsy, can you get Albert some Pedialyte at the store - used for babies to regulate their electrolytes? 

I don't want to worry you more, but please do not hesitate to return him to your local vet. He is in too weak a condition to tolerate that much diarrhea.

I lost my little Gimme in June after her having extreme diarrhea and vomiting - she expired the same day; even emergency vets couldn't save her. I feel very strongly, Albert needs professional help thru this. Vets here have a product called Endosorb Suspension to curb diarrhea and vomiting - I keep it on hand.


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi Claire I'm so sorry to head about the loss of your little one  his diahorrea he just did one lot just then is thickening up  not sure if its a good sign or not Hun  ... If he carets in il just run him right over as he's drinking loads and loads too .. Sometimes feel the vets here are a little pist at seeing him so much  xx


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Who cares on how the vets view you!!! you are paying them for a service and if that is how they feel then mabey should change professions. I would go to the vets and ask for something for Albert to take for him to keep up his electrolytes. Do any of the markets carry canned pumpkin ? the filling stuff to make the pumpkin pie with?


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi Huni just about to pm you janene no iv been everywhere and on the Internet looking for pumpkin canned as well nothing only pumpkin seeds and I'm guessing that is wrong Huni oh I feel like breaking down  he seems really lively and eating like a horse and its starting to thicken his poop but I'm exhausted and it is only day one !!! I hope it gets easier xx


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Lynzodolly said:


> Hi Huni just about to pm you janene no iv been everywhere and on the Internet looking for pumpkin canned as well nothing only pumpkin seeds and I'm guessing that is wrong Huni oh I feel like breaking down  he seems really lively and eating like a horse and its starting to thicken his poop but I'm exhausted and it is only day one !!! I hope it gets easier xx


Lyndsy, don't drive yourself crazy with the canned pumpkin. Rice is very binding as well as a little banana if he will eat it. I think you should call the vet and ask it they can give something for his runny poop. Hugs.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

You will be fine! try rice water. I wonder if I can mail you out some pumpkin......


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Barbara thank you  its actually within the last hour calmed right down its no longer leaking  hopefully it was just the change in food ... Xx hope u and Zoe are ok x

Janene hi huni  il see if a can order from amazon apparently it's just an americanthing !! Xx


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I use rice and a little buillion for flavour when my little ones are sick... They also love bananas and they help firm them up...
So glad to hear he's doing well.

Hugs! ♥


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Lynzodolly said:


> Barbara thank you  its actually within the last hour calmed right down its no longer leaking  hopefully it was just the change in food ... Xx hope u and Zoe are ok x
> 
> Janene hi huni  il see if a can order from amazon apparently it's just an americanthing !! Xx


Glad he has calmed down a little. I am sure his tummy is upset from the change of food and the meds. Feel sorry for you with all that cleaning.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Yes... bananas are a good option too. You can mix a little in his rice.

Pumpkin seems to be mainly a US thing... Pumpkin Pie. Very American.

Since he's eating so much, make sure to give him very small amounts often. Eating too much in one setting could cause the runs. He may not have been eating much at the vet's.

Hugs for Albert.


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Michelle thanks I'm glad he's been sleeping around an hour without having to run to the hall ....xxAuntie Barbara I think I was the change over moving home too ... Yes I've been scrubbing cream carpets all day !!!!  xx
Tori I tried bananas he won't touch them unfortunately ... It's shame .. Yeah just little and often I've been giving the chicken and rice .. Il take him to vets just for a check tomorrow  it's tiring being a mum sometimes xx


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Lynzodolly said:


> Michelle thanks I'm glad he's been sleeping around an hour without having to run to the hall ....xxAuntie Barbara I think I was the change over moving home too ... Yes I've been scrubbing cream carpets all day !!!!  xx
> Tori I tried bananas he won't touch them unfortunately ... It's shame .. Yeah just little and often I've been giving the chicken and rice .. Il take him to vets just for a check tomorrow  it's tiring being a mum sometimes xx


But your one of the best Mum's around. :aktion033:


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Barbara awwww  thanks thats so sweet and so are you to baby Zoe xxx


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

nooo we have pumpkin here in Canada toooo!!!!! I dont live in an igloo and drink maple syurup............ LOL! ok mabey the maple syurp LOL!!!! nahhh I will send you some pumpkin in the mail  I love pumpkin


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I know you have pumpkin in Canada  LOL

I just know Pumpkin Pie is an American staple... So I can understand why overseas it could be harder to come by canned pumpkin all year round


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Yeah it's none existent here guys  ive always wanted t try pumpkin pie too  I love pumpkin chilli soup but we only get that in october xx


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

You could also temporarily use a canned food made by Hills called ID---I would give him about a tablespoon every 2 hours to start with---if the stool firms up keep him on that for a while & then slowly, slowly, slowly transition to his chicken & rice. Also when you cook the chicken be sure to pour off any grease. 
I did that w/Kitzel and it really did the trick!


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi sandi it seems to be better now well better as iin its not running out of him now ... I boil his chicken is that okay for him ? Xx thanks I know I'm a pest  he has been trying to hump my arm and leg all night the wee monkey he is !!!! Xx


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> You could also temporarily use a canned food made by Hills called ID---I would give him about a tablespoon every 2 hours to start with---if the stool firms up keep him on that for a while & then slowly, slowly, slowly transition to his chicken & rice. Also when you cook the chicken be sure to pour off any grease.
> I did that w/Kitzel and it really did the trick!


Oh also where can. Get that hills I'd ? Sandi ? Pets at home ? Xx


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am not sure where to purchase Hill's food in Scotland---try the vet first. I can buy it here at the local pet shops too. Kitzel tried to poison himself when he was young so I always keep a few cans in the cupboard in the event of an emergency. I don't use it otherwise.
Yes, boiled chicken is the best.
And you are not a pest in the least!


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Aww thank u  xx poison himself ?!!!! How ?!!!! Oh ma goodness !xx well he's been a little monkey tonight I only keep hoping it's all going t go better and better !!! Xx how is it n Greece anyways sandi ? Hows your babies ? Are there a lot of matese n Greece ? Xx


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It is a story I hope to never have to tell again! Let's just say that we are blessed to still have the little guy!
Greece is like most other places---both good & bad! The whole financial crisis has things in a big mess at the moment---those who are not on strike today will be tomorrow! :smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante: But the weather is fantastic most of the time. B)
There are a fair number of maltese in Greece, but mostly poorly bred---larger than breed standard. Everyone asks me if mine are "minis?"


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

maltese manica said:


> nooo we have pumpkin here in Canada toooo!!!!! I dont live in an igloo and drink maple syurup............ LOL! ok mabey the maple syurp LOL!!!! nahhh I will send you some pumpkin in the mail  I love pumpkin


Ha ha ha!!!!


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Awww sandi  ... I've been to Zante a few years ago n Greece in Zante town it was lovely nice harbour with lots of boats  xx I was in Tenerife in July this year tree was lots of malteses there tats what me go for the breed I fell I love with one there !! Xx


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi Lyndsy, just checking to see how Albert and you are doing. Hopefully he continues to improve, will continue to keep him and you in my prayers. :grouphug:rayer::grouphug:


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi Debbie he stopped leaking poop and only went to the toilet once last night which was good !! He's asking his meds well so we just hope and pray he keeps it up tanks so much auntie Debbie Albert gives kisses xxx


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Checking in to see how Prince Albert is this morning. Glad he is feeling better...Continuing to pray for him.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Lyndsy, hope Sweet Albert is finished with his pooping and feeling better today. Hope your feeling good too! Hugs to you both!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Just checking on the little Prince---what kind of night? Any change in his stool? How is his Mum?
Kisses to our little man!


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Tracey and Ben thanks so much for your prayers and kind words xHi Barbara his diahorrea is slightly better today not no where near as often but boy does it stink !! And it is yellow due to the meds !! ... My cream carpets are getting ruined !!xx
Sandi it's been another long night checking what he's upto every two hours as he doesn't want to sleep on my bed anymore he likes the floor .. Don't now why he always loved cuddles and bedtime  ... I took him a walk in the fresh air I Carried him though .. He liked that .. I'm stuck n the house for past few days just running after him but I love him and it's not his fault I just feel so sorry for the little man xx


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So happy his tummy is a little better. I think Albert will want to be cuddled and sleep with you again once he feels better. Things will get back to normal soon....just hang in there. You did a great job and I can imagine how tough it is to clean your light colored carpet. Hugs to you and Albert!! :hugging:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lyndsy, just wondering if you can confine him to the kitchen during the day when you are home so the carpets won't take such a beating! I am in the kitchen most of the day w/my two any given day. They have the run of the hallways, the kitchen, and the study. Our kitchen opens onto a large back balcony which they enjoy when the sun is out. They are small so don't need that much space really. Sometimes at night we put on their "pants" and let them into the living area where we have Persian rugs---they love it, know it is special & can run, run, run & play! 
I think it is good for you to get out & carry little guy---for both of you!

I, too, think he will revert to wanting to be cuddled when he is well. When Lisi got her rabies shot & reaction she did not want to be touched either---now she is a cuddle bug again.


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

As I only have a really small flat it is hard . He cries and cries if he is confined to any space he just hates it  And is getting better slowly .. I will get my vax carpet cleaner out tonight and scrub all the carpets .. Your house sounds amazing sandi !! Persian rugs wow  .. They wear pants  like diapers ? Awww cute ., oh I hope he wants his cuddles again soon ... Barbara thanks for the carpet support he he  if the vax cleaner doesn't shift it il have to replace the carpets !!  ... I've just boiled more chicken up and rice for wee man he enjoys that .. 
Sandi how can I stop all the people coming up to Albert and fussing over him while he's poorly without having to stay in  ... Xx


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Lynzodolly said:


> As I only have a really small flat it is hard . He cries and cries if he is confined to any space he just hates it  And is getting better slowly .. I will get my vax carpet cleaner out tonight and scrub all the carpets .. Your house sounds amazing sandi !! Persian rugs wow  .. They wear pants  like diapers ? Awww cute ., oh I hope he wants his cuddles again soon ... Barbara thanks for the carpet support he he  if the vax cleaner doesn't shift it il have to replace the carpets !!  ... I've just boiled more chicken up and rice for wee man he enjoys that ..
> Sandi how can I stop all the people coming up to Albert and fussing over him while he's poorly without having to stay in  ... Xx


Just tell them he's poorly just now and he doesn't like being touched. Sammy still nips on me (although I think it's only me he does it with) and people always try and fuss over him when we are out but I just tell them he can sometimes nip so to be careful with him.


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Yeah il just try saying he's no too well but some are so daft they fuss him anyway  I had one today say oh I'd just of put hm down its not fair on him putting him through an illness  I was mad !!! Grrr .., he doesn't nip at all anymore with us or anyone he just looks and wags his tail  xx


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Lynzodolly said:


> Yeah il just try saying he's no too well but some are so daft they fuss him anyway  I had one today say oh I'd just of put hm down its not fair on him putting him through an illness  I was mad !!! Grrr .., he doesn't nip at all anymore with us or anyone he just looks and wags his tail  xx


Some people just don't have a clue.


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

I knows stoopid ppl sometimes x


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Actually my apartment isn't mine---it is a rental, and it isn't grand at all! I am a very, very practical person. My carpets are not fine either, but I do want to keep them as nice as possible. I am in the kitchen most of the day, so the pups feel most at home there. 
And yep---Kitzel has a belly band & Lisi has some little girl panties (where I can put pads inside & change them out)---I usually only use them when we are traveling or staying at a hotel, so I let them wear them in the LR so as to keep them used to them and to make sure they don't mark (this is where the cat hangs out during the day---or on the front balcony). I like to give them as much freedom as possible so this makes it easy on all of us.


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Sandi wow sounds really cool using these things how good for travelling !!! I've never seen anything like this here xx


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I don't know what it would be called over there.... But if you can find some Borax.... it works great for stains on carpets.

You make a mixture with water then pat it on, let it dry and vacuum it up.

Hugs for Albert today... Hope you continue to get better and better little one


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

As far as avoiding people on the street----that is a tough one. I have gotten pretty outspoken when people approach me to pick mine up (if I am walking them) saying immediately "No" right off---"don't pick them up!" I usually follow up with "if you dropped them or they jumped, you would be liable for any injuries, and I don't want that to happen." If people choose to get ticked about it then I can live w/that---better than having a hurt puppy.
If you have a basket or a carry bag w/the pup in that, it helps! That way people usually smile & move on!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Tell people straight off that please do not come near him as he is being trained! but thanks for the complaments !!


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Nope can't get borax here I've just steam cleaned them hopefully it will help cant tell till its dry though .. Thanks tori ..x Sandi il have to see if he will Sit in a bag I don't have one but think I'm gonna have to get One or a stroller .. I'd like a stroller  that way I can just ride right past ...
Janene il get a stroller as it is first time out with him and it was manic with people coming up to us both xx


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

How's the Prince this morning?


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi Glenda  he has had a better day today thank you.. His diahorrea has calmed right down he is eating well , sleeping well and drinking well , he's tried jumping up at the windows to sniff the fresh air so I held him and took him a wee walk up the town and he liked that .. , his medication is getting easier to give thank goodness he's not 100 percent not at all but hoping he gets much better soon  thanks so much how's Madison axel and Paxton doing ? Their Christmas Pic is so darn cute  xx


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Lyndsy -- thanks for the update on our special Prince Albert. Sounds like he's improving day by day. I know that it will seem slow, but remember that he's going in the right direction -- getting better.

Continuing prayers for both of you. And remember to give him lots of hugs and kisses from all his SM Awnties.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

:grouphug: Hugs for Albert today


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm so glad to hear little Albert continues to feel better with each new day. Prayers continue!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the very positive update on little Albert. Sounds as though he is improving day by day and this is so very encouraging for you as well. All of your wonderful and loving care sure is making a difference in little Albert and you are doing a great job with him. Prayers will continue!!


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Aww thanks Lynn Alberts had his kisses  he said fanks  xx
Thanks tori xx thanks auntie robin mwah .. , yes snuggles mom he seems a fair bit better today just taking one day at a time and keeping my fingers crossed xx


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm so happy do hear that little Albert is steadily improving.:wub:


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks Sylvia  es getting there I hope anyways !!!! *Xx*


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Keep up the good work little Albert, you sweet little Prince that you are. :wub:
we all luv you!
xxxx


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Big hugs to you guys today  . Glad things are coming along nicely!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lyndsy - i've been off here today. I'm so glad that Albert is improving...even if it's little steps. It's in the right direction and that means everything. :chili::chili: Please give Albert some kisses from us when he's ready to take them. I know that when I'm not well, I really don't want anyone coming near me either


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Glad he is is making progress


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Lyndsy, its 10:15 in NY...and I think your well asleep. Just thinking about you and Albert and hoping his tummy was bmuch better and you were able to get your carpet cleaned. Hope you and the baby sleep well and look forward to hearing from you tomorrow. Just remember what a great Mum you are. Hugs to you and sweet Albert. xx


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Lyndsy!

I actually notice the welcome home Albert a few days ago but I was so occupied with Biscuit situation; I had not had the opportunity to catch up on the discussion threads. I have just finally read through the entire threads and it brought joy and tears to my eyes thinking about our boy struggles.

Prince Albert! lol what a deserving name for such a strong and courageous little guy! and of course my hats off to his loving and devoted mommy as well! Lyndsy your courage and support to Albert give me hopes that our little boy will have a chance to pull through and come home with us one day soon. 

I read the early threats about when Prince Albert just got home and pee & poop all over! lol and ran and sniff around and ran for his toys! hahaha it bring back fond memory of Biscuit as he does the same thing every time he's away from home for a long period. 

And the part where Albert went on an eating campaign! Hahahaha ...my wife nickname Biscuit Fatty cause he too went on an eating rampage after his first seizure episode and mostly due to the medication increasing his appetite. 

Albert looks so peaceful and happy sleeping at home again and with his mommy! Please tell Prince Albert he now got two new fans uncle Vinny and Auntie Ann! And send Albert our welcome home hugs and kisses! Loves and hugs for his Mommy as well! Outstanding job!

Part of me wants to share this with Ann but I’m afraid she my crash down in tears remembering what our boy is going to. But I think it will give her hope and encouragement. She’s a nervous wreck right now...


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Awww kandis he said he wuvs you too  xx


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank you Bridget he had a good night last night thank goodness ... Just hope his bloods come back even higher on Monday ..
Thank you Tracey and sweet Ben  you make me smile xx
Auntie Barbara yes he's slowly on the mend just fingers crossed his bloods are going up on Monday  xx
Iv given him your kisses auntie Susan thanks so much  xx
Hi vihn and Ann  ,.. I have also been following little baby biscuits progress also and I'm so so sorry that he is so poorly why does this happen ? It's so unfair isn't it to our little boys .. You must be breaking your hearts I can't imagine .. I honestly thought my Albert was gone last week .. I only hope on Monday his loose are higher than 30 or he gets another blood transfusion ... , little biscuit is so precious he seems so fragile in all of your little pics although there is a little light in those wee eyes that says I'm here don't give up on me mum and daddy  .. You keep strong and keep me updated as I'm doing my best to keep strong too for my boyo .. Thanks for your kind kind words I showed my friends at work then showed them biscuit and try we're In tears ... Il give wee Albert kisses from his new uncle and auntie and please send kisses to biscuit from his auntie Lyndsy and Prince Albert he he xx keep in touch xx


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Vihn send my love to Ann when she feels ready to hear also my heart goes out to her and your self xxx


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi everyone  just a wee update .. Albert slept well last night I didn't as usual just checking constantly but that's just me !!... He's still hungry as a horse . .. He seems quite bright today so here's hoping it continues !! Xx


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

:celebrate - fireworYea! Morning Albert and Lyndsy. Great news !!!!!

xxxx


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Morning auntie kandis  Albert sends his love he is currently sat by the oven sniffing up at his chicken cooking  hope you sammie and penny all have a great day  xx


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

So good to come to this thread and hear that Albert is continuing to make progress in his recovery. Give him a hug from me


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi Lyndsy, so happy Albert is doing a little better. Can't ask for more than that. Hugs to you both. xx


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Will do Tracey  thanks so much how's little Ben ? XxThanks auntie Barbara Albert says he needs a bath he's stinky !! He he xx


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Great! So glad to hear that Albert had a good night!


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi Glenda yes I know it's good am happy  he was playing a lot today bless him hopefully it be a nice dry day tomorrow even if its frosty I might get to go out walk with him in my arms if course he loves the fresh air xx


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So happy to hear Albert is playing a lot today. :aktion033:


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks auntie Barbara  yes he's been running around the house with the toilet roll !! Ripping it to shreds then the post !!! X


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Lynzodolly said:


> Morning auntie kandis  Albert sends his love he is currently sat by the oven sniffing up at his chicken cooking  hope you sammie and penny all have a great day  xx



Thank you sweet Albert! :wub: I am so happy he is doing so well. They really did wonders at that hosp. Sammie sniffs oven too. I say get back that's hot, he just stares at me like to say, I know that.....:blush:....but there is food in there Mom........:HistericalSmiley:
xxxx


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Lyndsy, hope you and Albert have a great night and sleep well. Love and hugs to you!!!! xxxxx


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I wasn't on yesterday so just got the good news our little Prince is still doing well. I look forward to his results next Mon. I may not be on internet as we fly that day but will check in as soon as I can. How long does it take to get the results. Does your local vet do that or do you have to travel to the speciality hospital?
How is the stool? Can you send me a PM w/your address as I would like to get together a small pkg. for your baby. I don't know exactly when I can do it as I am still "under the weather" myself & leave on Mon. but if not before I go, then when I get back in early Jan. Can you put down Albert's measurements---how long, neck size & girth size (around the chest at the largest part near the front legs). Does he wear clothes?


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Absolutely delighted with wee Albert's progress. His little brother sends big licks xx


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Morning kandis , isn't it funny how they're not afraid of hit ovens but when it comes to someone knocking on the door well I know Albert barks and runs behind my legs !!! Xx

Morning Barbara thank you , had a better night sleep last night I'm still tired as trying to catch up like a weeks worth !! But I wouldn't have it any other way  xx


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Aww sandi that's so sweet yes I will pm my details and Alberts  yes he wears clothes he loves them he prances around like a model in them !!.. , aww .. So sweet .. His stools are much better thank goodness , I think he was actually constipated last night !!!.. Yes have to go On Monday coming to the big hospital  long trek , they get results within 10 minutes and they will see if higher than 30 he just stays on his meds if lower or same he will have to have another blood transfusion  hoping not !!!.. He seems really bouncy this morning and last night not a hundred percent what he was but much better so here's hoping he's above 30 count cells .... Il pm you and you can pm me ur details we get some cute Scottish clothes here !! Perhaps mini Scottish tartan dresses ?!!! Xx


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks auntie Laura and little bro sammy  xxx


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Albert I'm glad you're bouncy this morning :happy:

Will be praying for you and your test....


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks tori and gus and grace  mwah xx


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi everyone !!!.... Albert has had a good day today .. I took him to a friends and e just loved sniffing around another house and playing about .. I'm still not allowing him outside on the look till he's had his check n Monday but fingers crossed all will be fine ... He's asking his meds very well and going poop well too !!... Only thing is I feel like such a bad mummy when he's starving and I can't keep feeding him  why do I do ? Xx


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hey Lyndsy, so happy you and Albert had a great day!! Things are really looking up and I hope they stay that way. The medication is making him so hungry...poor baby. Maybe you can give him a low calorie treat like some Cheerios. That may help him.


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Yes that sounds a good idea ! I've been giving him a few handfuls of his dry food il try Cheerios xx


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Lynzodolly said:


> Yes that sounds a good idea ! I've been giving him a few handfuls of his dry food il try Cheerios xx


Cheerios are much lower in calories, hopefully he will like them. : ) xx


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Ooooh I'm sure he will !! Thanks and there ok for them  cool xx


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I give Kitzel green beans (steamed) & we now call him Mr. Green Beans---he loves them & it helps to fill him up. Both of mine have no appetite boundaries. I also give them raw carrots (& steamed). They are not big on fruit but love these two things.


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Oh Albert loves all vegetables !! Broccoli especially !! , I get worried it will give him upset tummy ... His pumps smell bad at te moment !!! Xx


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Ahhh, sweet Albert had a road trip. :aktion033: Amazing! Hope Monday is perfect. My two love frozen green beans. Play with them too. I never heard it put this way Sandi but mine have no "appetite boundaries" either. :HistericalSmiley:
xxx


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Cheerios are good.... and I second the fruits and veggies.

Maybe bake a sweet potato and chop it up into tiny pieces?

Grace is on a lettuce fetish lately LOL


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Hmmm I'm gonna try the sweet potatoe , raw tori ? Xx Thanks kandis I'm fingers crossed for Monday too  xx


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi Lyndsy, thinking about you and Albert., hoping all is good. I see you asked if you give sweet potato raw but no you have to cook it first.  You can try different veggies to see if he eats them. xx


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Just checking in on Prince Albert this morning....


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks Babara do I just boil it up then like normal potatoes ?..,hope your having a lovely day xx

Hi Glenda  yes not too bad today , Alberts eating me out of house and home trying to give him plenty veggies and nothing bad (fatty)  xx hope you and your babies all doing well  not long till Xmas now ! Xx


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Lynzodolly said:


> Thanks Babara do I just boil it up then like normal potatoes ?..,hope your having a lovely day xx
> 
> Hi Glenda  yes not too bad today , Alberts eating me out of house and home trying to give him plenty veggies and nothing bad (fatty)  xx hope you and your babies all doing well  not long till Xmas now ! Xx


Lyndsy, if its a sweet potato I would put it in the oven and bake it or in the microwave. xx


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks Barbara that's great I hope he likes it il get some tomorrow to try  iv never actually tried it myself !!!.. my friends going to start a new thread on here for me later on and update some new pics I took of Albert today  hope you and Zoe are having a nice day xxx


----------

